# Tournament Scoring



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 8, 2006)

Question for anyone who is interested in, or has competed in, grappling tournaments.

If you were to compete what type of scoring system would you prefer:

a) traditional BJJ type where you get the win (either by points or submission) and then move on (not round robin).

b) round robin type tourney where you get two points for a win, one point for a draw and zero for a loss.

c)round robin where scoring doesn't begin until three minutes in (which is in theory supposed to encourage quick submissions and more action) and then follows the two for win, one for draw scoring.

d)round robin where the twist is that you get two for a win by a sub, one for a win by points and none for a draw or loss.

What type would you like to see?


----------



## Marvin (Jan 8, 2006)

I like the 2 for win 1 for tie 0 for loss, that way you get to roll with a lot more people, It gets pretty frustrating to pay $50+  to sit around all day for one or two matches.
I like the idea of these folks. http://www.sportsubmissionwrestling.com/


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 8, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I like the 2 for win 1 for tie 0 for loss, that way you get to roll with a lot more people, It gets pretty frustrating to pay $50+ to sit around all day for one or two matches.
> I like the idea of these folks. http://www.sportsubmissionwrestling.com/



We have a series of tournaments in western Canada that follow very similar rules to that group.  I have competed in a few and it is a great set up.  You get lots of fights and because there are no points you don't get any "iffy" wins.  The only problem I have seen is with teams manipulating wins and draws against teammates to affect the standings of other teammates.

I've also been to tournaments where I have paid $50 US for _one_ fight...that hurts.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 9, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> The only problem I have seen is with teams manipulating wins and draws against teammates to affect the standings of other teammates..


 
True, but you can find that in point scoring tourneys as well, don't you think?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 9, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> True, but you can find that in point scoring tourneys as well, don't you think?



True.


----------

